# Mail sur Mavericks



## Hariken (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! Je suis nouveau sur ce forum... 

Bon, comme beaucoup de monde ici (je présume), j'ai installé la DP1 de Mavericks au début du mois  

Cependant, je viens vous demander si il vous arrive le même problème que moi. Mail qui plante pour tout et n'importe quoi ! Ecrire un mail ? Impossible, relever ces mails ? Presque impossible. Il plante au maximum au bout d'une 20aine de secondes d'activité ! 

Oui je sais que c'est une bêta, les bugs toussa, vous inquiétez pas. Je viens juste savoir si certains leur arrive la même chose... Ou si c'est simplement quelque chose qui cloche ici ^^

Merci, bonne journée


----------



## Darkpoze (22 Juin 2013)

Idem pas mal de soucis avec mail.
Impossible de modifier une adresse mail lors d un forward ou un reply 
Il reste bloqué sans explication, 
Divers bug d affichage (lors de l animation d'ouverture de popup nouveau mail, liste de boîtes qui n'en fait qu'à sa tête, de temps en temps il me fait changer de Space sur le 2ieme écran...)
Quelque soucis de relève en imaps (impossible de relever à distance alors que sur le domaine tout fonctionne)

J'ai l impression que mail n'a pas étée retouchée j'espère qu'il y aura des nouveauté (surtout cette saletés de fenêtre modale lors de la rédaction d un mail en plein écran... )


----------



## Hariken (22 Juin 2013)

Je suis "content" de pas être le seul, mais oui, je pense pas qu'il ait subit de grandes modifications... sa serait bien que Apple se bouge un peu sur la prochaine bêta


----------



## kOrt3x (24 Juin 2013)

Moi avec Mail et 3 trois Gmail, Mail se met à paniquer et synchronise pendant des heures et des heures sans s'arrêter et bouffe du CPU à mort.
En attendant, je suis passé sur Thunderbird, mais ça vaut pas Mail.


----------



## Nyx0uf (24 Juin 2013)

Mail galère beaucoup sur Maverick et chez tout le monde, notamment si vous avez un compte GMail de configuré. (CPU > 100%, plantages etc..)


----------



## Bertin (24 Juin 2013)

Les modèles "personnalisés" n'offrent qu'une petite figurine comme en-tête au lieu d'un bandeau occupant toute la largeur du mail. En revanche les modèles Apple ou Stationery Pack ne sont pas modifiés.


----------



## Hariken (26 Juin 2013)

Alors c'est peut-être mon compte Gmail qui ferait planter Mail dès son ouverture hm... faudrait que je test en le virant, et voir si ça bug toujours autant.... :mouais:


----------



## tropezina (29 Juin 2013)

Mavericks installé avec la mise à jour, trop de problèmes avec mail,, j'ai renoncé en attendant des correctifs car mail est insupportable


----------



## Hariken (2 Juillet 2013)

Eh bien au final, après avoir enlevé mon compte Gmail, c'est bien lui qui a du mal... vivement un correctif, (et la B3 par la même occaz !)


----------



## kOrt3x (2 Août 2013)

Toujours pas d'amélioration dans la dernière bêta.


----------



## Hariken (4 Août 2013)

Ah moi tout est revenu à la normal. Bon, quelques petits plantages de temps à autre mais rien de méchant... 

Je sais pas comment ça se passe de votre coté !


----------



## kOrt3x (8 Août 2013)

Alors, cette dernière bêta, ça se passe comment chez vous avec Mail ?
Chez moi il semble avoir du mieux, mais c'est encore en cours de synchronisation avec mes 3 comptes Gmail.
On va voir ce que ça donne par la suite.


----------



## stephyutz (10 Août 2013)

je viens aussi d'installer la version bêta de Maverick ... impossible d'ouvrir Mail ... l'application ne répond pas


----------



## Hariken (10 Août 2013)

Pour moi tout vas bien. Des fois il est peut-être un peu long à réagir pour visualiser un mail ou y répondre mais dans l'ensemble tout fonctionne, mon compte Gmail compris.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2013)

stephyutz a dit:


> je viens aussi d'installer la version bêta de Maverick ... impossible d'ouvrir Mail ... l'application ne répond pas


Continue donc de relever tes mails sous ton OS habituel (ML ou autre)


----------



## stephyutz (16 Août 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Continue donc de relever tes mails sous ton OS habituel (ML ou autre)


 
j'utilise outlook 2011 maintenant c'est moins bien mais bon... 
comment faire pour utiliser mail sous l'ancien OS ?


----------



## kOrt3x (16 Août 2013)

stephyutz a dit:


> j'utilise outlook 2011 maintenant c'est moins bien mais bon...
> comment faire pour utiliser mail sous l'ancien OS ?



Mail est toujours installé d'office sur sur les OS X.


----------



## phis5533 (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai des problèmes depuis la DP5 dans Mail, il ne voit que les en-têtes des messages envoyés depuis un compte exchange ! Mais pas de problèmes pour les messages reçus.....
Pas d'amélioration de ce côté avec la DP6.
Et aucun problème avec un compte iCloud !

Si quelqu'un a remarqué et/ou a une solution 
Bonne journée


----------



## phis5533 (4 Septembre 2013)

Pour clore mes problèmes: la DP7 résout tout !

Bon courage


----------



## tokamac (6 Septembre 2013)

phis5533 a dit:


> Pour clore mes problèmes: la DP7 résout tout !


Absolument pas, en tout cas chez moi.


----------



## kafelnico (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Mise à jour vers mavericks effectuée hier et tout fonctionne correctement sauf...MAIL.
le bug est étrange :
L'application se lance, les notifications en haut à droite annoncent les nouveaux mails à l'ouverture, l'icône est "vivante" et la pastille rouge d emails non lus est à jour...
MAIS : aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre jamais pour l'application. CLIC, double CLIC, rien n'y faut.
Clic droit sur l'icône = tout le menu est grisé sauf "quitter" et "masquer/afficher les fenêtres".
lorsqu'on clique afficher les fenêtres, aucune fenêtre ne s'affiche, aucune barre de menu dans la fenêtre.
Clic normal de l'icône : ça grise la barre de menus en haut, mais rien d'autre ne se passe.
démarrage - redémarrage deux fois, sans effet.
et la fonction quitter ne fonctionne pas. Obligé de le forcer.
MOUUUi??!
une idée?


----------



## Givrant (25 Octobre 2013)

idem pour moi, depuis la mise à jour vers Maweriks, Mail ne fonctionne pas. Je reçois les notifications, mais impossible d'acceder aux mails, la fenêtre est frozen.


----------



## Tykko (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut tous,

Pour ma part j'avais quelques crainte et finalement je me suis lancé (notamment pour certaines évolutions qui m'intéressaient pas mal). Finalement aucun soucis pour ma part.

J'ai installé Mavericks comme une mise à jour, pas de clean instal, j'ai fais toutes les mises à jour nécessaires, j'ai redémarré mon macbook pro et ensuite j'ai démarré mail (en croisant les doigts) et aucun soucis pour le moment.

Installation faite aujourd'hui (25/11/2013) sur un MacBook Pro 13" qui date septembre 2011, tout d'origine sauf la mémoire passé à 16Go

Si je vois un quelconque changement je reviendrais vous tenir au courant.

Tykko


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Octobre 2013)

Eh bien perso, sur iMac fin 2009, le passage sous Maverick me pose de gros problèmes sur Mail:
Création de doublons de comptes
Relève de mails aléatoire
@icloud.com pose des problèmes
Envoi de mails quasi impossible 
....
çà commence à me gonf.....


----------



## Givrant (26 Octobre 2013)

J'ai un iMac 27 de 2011. Jusque la aucun problème. Mon installation de Lion était très recente (2 semaines) avant que je l'upgrade vers Mawericks.

Depuis quand je lance mail, il ne se passe rien, j'ai uniquement le bandeau en haut de l'écran (Mail, Ficher ...) Quand par miracle j'arrive à avoir la fenêtre mail, elle est bloquée, impossible de lire les mail, en fait il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. La seule chose qui fonctionne c'est la recuperation des mails, mais cela ne m'avance pas beaucoup.

Parmis mes comptes mail, il y a un compte Gmail, je l'ai supprimé, mais cela ne change rien.

Si qq'un a une idée ....

Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Octobre 2013)

Les mises à jour logicielles donnent droit à une assistance téléphonique gratuite sur l'Apple Care:  alors, *N'HÉSITEZ PAS, POURRISSEZ LEUR LA VIE* !!


----------



## Givrant (27 Octobre 2013)

Mon problème est résolu. 

Pour d'obscure raison, l'upgrade vers Mavericks a reactivé un de mes vieux compte mails que je n'utilise pas depuis très longtemps et donc bien entendu le password n'était plus bon. 

J'ai désactivé ce compte et tout est entrée dans l'ordre. Donc un conseil, si vous avez le même problème, commencez par désactiver vos comptes mails les uns après les autre jusqu'à trouver celui qui bloque.


----------



## cyanure (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai aussi ce problème depuis la MAJ avec Maverick. La solution proposée ne marche pas, quelqu'un a t-il déja résolu ce problème? 

Bonne journée


----------



## Miss Gwen (28 Octobre 2013)

Moi aussi, j'ai un problème avec Mail. 

J'ai supprimé tous mes comptes mais ça ne change rien.
L'application continue de quitter de façon imprévue !!!!!!!!!

Evidemment, je suis preneuse de tous les idées, suggestions, remarques,...du moment que Mail refonctionne !!!

Bonne journée


----------



## pat77176 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Installé Maverick hier soir. Pas de problème majeur rencontré sauf que Mail
refuse catégoriquement de lister toutes les adresses d'un envoi groupé. Ce n'est pas
fondamentalement grave mais j'utilise de nombreuses listes et il m'arrive de retirer des adresses non pertinentes ... 
Rapato

PS : un nouveau système sans bug, ça ne s'est jamais vu et je dois dire qu'on
est quand même mieux gâtés que chez Msoft sur ce point !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------

En fait c'est plus grave que ça : il ignore les groupes de contact ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Je me dois d'ajouter qu'après le bug de iMessage (IOS 7, pas encore corrigé dans IOS 7.0.3)
ça fait beaucoup d'un seule coup pour Apple ...


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Octobre 2013)

pat77176 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Installé Maverick hier soir. Pas de problème majeur rencontré sauf que Mail
> refuse catégoriquement de lister toutes les adresses d'un envoi groupé. Ce n'est pas
> fondamentalement grave mais j'utilise de nombreuses listes et il m'arrive de retirer des adresses non pertinentes ...
> ...




Si je peux me permettre:

_"PS : un nouveau système sans bug, ça ne s'est jamais vu et je dois dire qu'on
est quand même mieux gâtés que chez Msoft sur ce point !!!"_


----------



## la boulette (7 Novembre 2013)

Après avoir installé Mavericks sur mon imac j'ai constaté effectivement de sérieux ralentissements et bugs avec mail. J'ai donc quitté l'application et installé Thunderbird à la place. Ça marche nickel, mon mac a retrouvé toute sa vitesse y compris avec compte gmail.


----------



## NoNoHET (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis nouveau sur le forum.

Tout comme la plupart des utilisateur de mac book pro la mise à jour sous maverick n'est pas une réussite.

Après la mise à jour de page, keynote et numbers les problèmes se sont accumulés
- Application Mail qui plante dés l'ouverture
- App Store, aperçue et quicktime impossible à ouvrir.

J'ai supprimer et Page, Keynote et Number et là miracle l'application mail marche de nouveau parfaitement 

Par contre le reste plante toujours, l'app store qui ne s'ouvre plus m'inquiète...


----------



## pat77176 (9 Novembre 2013)

NoNoHET a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum.
> 
> ...




Pour rester sur le sujet des bugs de Mail, je complète en précisant :
1- c'est la liaison Mail et Contacts qui ne marche plus : les listes d'adresses sont ignorées et
il faut ajouter les adresses une par une via le bouton + et à chaque fois, la liste se referme ... c'est nul
2- les petites icones pour "répondre", "répondre à tous" ... qui s'affichent sur la ligne entre la barre d'outils et le message ne viennent pas systématiquement 
3- je ne comprends quelle sorte de liaison il peut y avoir avec les page, keynote et number ..


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2013)

pour ceux qui auraient loupé

il y a une *maj *Mail depuis hier ( ou avant hier)


----------



## pat77176 (12 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour ceux qui auraient loupé
> 
> il y a une *maj *Mail depuis hier ( ou avant hier)




Cette mise à jour  ne réglait rien de ces problèmes divers ... J'ajoute que j'ai aussi remarqué que l'affichage des nombres de nouveaux messages dans les diverses boites (réception ou boites diverses créées) est mal géré : auparavant, le nombre diminuait au fur et à mesure des lectures ... Maintenant, il arrive qu'il reste affiché alors qu'il n'y a plus rien dans la boite !


----------



## pat77176 (18 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
Mail fonctionne toujours de façon bizarre, notamment dans les nombres de messages affichés ! J'ajoute ce post pour indiquer une solution trouvée au sujet des listes intelligentes que mail ne sait plus utiliser ... Il faut savoir que jusqu'à Maverick, c'est Mail qui utilisait intelligemment le Carnet de contacts et que maintenant, c'est l'inverse ; donc pour envoyer un mail à une liste : ouvrir le Carnet, sélectionner la liste et clic-droit "Envoyer une-mail à la liste". Dans ce cas, on voit bien la liste des adresses que l'on peut modifier à sa guise. Ca marche bien quand on veut envoyer mais évidemment, ça ne peut pas marcher pour retransmettre ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2014)

pat77176 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mail fonctionne toujours de façon bizarre, notamment dans les nombres de messages affichés !


signe d'une indexation Mail à refaire
( traité)


> J'ajoute ce post pour indiquer une solution trouvée au sujet des listes intelligentes que mail ne sait plus utiliser


Ah bon? 
aucun problème en ce qui me concerne
 tout comme avant, je tape les premieres lettres d'un groupe  je valide ou modifie  et hop terminé

Mais je précise que je n'ai pas réutilisé des prefs d'anciens OS
mail et carnet ( à present Contacts)  avec prefs 100% crées en mavericks


----------



## templep (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre également des gros problèmes avec Mail depuis le passage sous mavericks.
J'ai un compte pop (pour le boulot).
Mail bug régulièrement : je peux écrire 3 ou 4 mails puis il plante, les boutons répondre / transférer / répondre à tous sont en grisé.
Mais je continue à recevoir les mails.
Je dois quitter et rédémarre l'appli  toutes les 2 Minutes, c'est épuisant...

Est ce que qqn a une solution?

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2014)

déjà expliqué plein de fois

changer les preferences  mail pour repartir sur des preferences  crées par mavericks au lieu de preferences migrées d'un ancien OS ( et mal converties)


----------



## templep (30 Janvier 2014)

Merci de votre réponse.
et désolé j'ai lu trop vite le fil de discussion. 

Question bête : comment changer les preferences mail pour repartir sur des preferences crées par mavericks ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2014)

déjà expliqué plein de fois
changer  la ou les plist Mail là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/


----------



## templep (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

merci pour votre aide.

La suppression des plist ne règle pas le problème.

Après qques temps sans bug, je ne peux plus ni répondre ni transférer de mails.
Obligé de relancer Mail pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau.
Qqn a t il une idée/ Une solution?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2014)

tester sur une session neuve (crée par mavericks)

et si ca passe bien
refaire la configuration Mail session1  en profondeur
( expliqué souvent aussi)


----------



## pickwick (3 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
j'ai deux comptes .mac, le premier est mon compte iCloud , le second est juste une adresse mac de courrier. 
Sur Mavericks la réception des messages sur Mail est décalée de trois minutes environ entre celle sur iphone/ipad et celle sur le mac, même si je fais relever le courrier plusieurs fois ou si je règle la relève sur automatique ou toutes les minutes.
Il arrive qu'à l'ouverture de Mail, les nouveaux messages ne s'affichent que 5 ou 6 minutes après.
Ce comportement est la règle sur ma session habituelle comme sur une session de test créée à cet effet.

Autre lenteur : parfois le finder n'affiche le contenu d'un dossier en mode colonnes que deux minutes après le clic....

J'en suis à la troisième Clean Install....


----------



## camillouncn (22 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
nouvelle sur MacG je ne sais pas si cette discution est adaptée à ma demande voila l'histoire:
-installation de Maverick 
-Depuis une semaine l'app MAIL ne marchait plus, apres des centaines de recherches et de manip > suppression de la boite et creation de la meme pour que ça remarche >c'est OK 
- problème n°2 survenu : mes anciens mails perdu > trouver ou ils sont dans l'ordi ... > c'est OK

Maintenant le problème non résolu *comment je peut faire pour rapporter les mails supprimés sur Mail app ?*

Etant donné que ce sont des mails pro c'est compliqué de si retrouver avec les noms 2345.emlx

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos reponse merciiiii


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2014)

camillouncn a dit:


> Bonjour, .../....
> 
> Maintenant le problème non résolu *comment je peut faire pour rapporter les mails supprimés sur Mail app ?*


*eviter* de poster  la même chose dans plusieurs endroits en même temps

ca éparpille l'aide en plusieurs endroits
evidemment j 'ai répondu sur l'autre qui était écrit avant. avec demande de précisions
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/recuperation-d-emails-apres-reinstallation-1239280.html


----------

